# Tequila Sunrise



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Lamiglas Ron Arra 1203-2 | ¾ - 2½oz | 12-20#
Fuji Titanium Lowriders
Built for Long distance Mackerel Plugging, 
Perdro Island National Seashore, Tx


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I love the ferule alignment line. What a great idea. I usually resort to sliver sharpie on my factory rods.

Why did you turn the stripper guide backwards?

Evan


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

kingfisherman23 said:


> Why did you turn the stripper guide backwards?
> 
> Evan


so you can't throw a loop around it and snatch it off the rod on the cast...

Sweeeeetttttt lookin rod...


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

great looking rod.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks sweet.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

I really like that ZeeBass that is attached to that gorgeous rod!


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

nice


----------

